# Bien utiliser son MacBook



## Ramonette (19 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

comme je l'ai dit dans ma présentation, je vais passer de l'autre côté de la barrière et m'acheter un MacBook d'ici quelques mois pour le première fois. Je ne m'y connais pas spécialement en informatique et j'aurais aimé avoir des conseils de bouquins qui puissent être utiles pour mon utilisation, genre MacBook pour les nuls (peut-être que ca existe, tiens). Sur le site d'apple, il y a bien une petite rubrique sur "comment utiliser son macbook" mais j'ai peur que ce ne soit pas suffisant. 

Merci d'avance.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h47 ----------

Re,

il existe bien un bouquin Mac pour les Nuls sur Amazone ici par exmple. Je pense que ca peut être pas mal pour moi, vu que je cherche un truc plutôt général et pas trop compliqué. Néanmoins, si vous connaissez d'autres bons bouquins ou que vous avez lu celui-ci et que vous l'avez trouvé nul, je vous écoute.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,



Ramonette a dit:


> Néanmoins, si vous connaissez d'autres bons bouquins ou que vous avez lu celui-ci et que vous l'avez trouvé nul, je vous écoute.


Trois bons sites pour faire de gros progrès :


Rhinos mac
Débuter sur Mac
OS X facile


----------



## Ramonette (20 Janvier 2012)

Hey merci, pas mal les sites, je ne sais pas pourquoi, je n'y avais pas pensé, je m'étais focalisée sur les bouquins (pauvres arbres). Merci encore Sly !


----------



## Sly54 (20 Janvier 2012)

De rien 

Les livres peuvent aussi avoir leurs avantages : bouquiner dans le bus, dans son bain, dans son lit, etc.


----------

